
Criticize and hack my startup ideas - tamtam
Hi,
Please criticize and destroy my startup ideas.<p>I’m developing a project-based learning app  to help low income students get access to high paid jobs  by using a peer to peer curation and reward system  then charge recruiters a monthly fee for connecting with students.
======
moshiasri
well there are already like different sites for the learning part, but why
would a recruiter pay you for the access, he can just sit and after a while
your students will come to him begging!!!(sorry for being so harsh).

Plus recruiters look for experience and people who will take work at the
lowest income possible... that kinda defeats the whole purpose.

